# Hey!



## DCWeddingDJs (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey everyone! Special events company in DC, moving quite quickly into lighting and hoping to learn a great deal from all the folks. Have seen some friendly folks from other places I frequent and quite a new folks I'd like to get to know. Thanks!


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome to CB! Good to have you here. Feel free to look around. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

